# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  Thoroughly Surprised by how well this looks

## Rainday21

I must admit that I wasn't a big fan of some of the other 3D printing pens (if you can even call it that), but the LIX does seem like its really good quality, and the price is right.  I've backed this, when I thought I'd never back something like this.

----------


## MasonGerald

I really hope this pen does what they say it does, because it looks a lot better than the 3doodler.  A lot smaller too.

----------

